# 11 Years Old Today



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending Hugs Sandra. God bless you and your dear angels in Heaven.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I didn't get the pictures added.Until they were about 4 months old theyslept in that mesh playpen besides our bed, and then from then on, in our bed. Hunter would bring his toys and pile them on the blanket with the grandbabies to play with. He was an amazing dog.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those pictures are so sweet and hopefully make you smile on this sad anniversary. I love the one of them in the playpen. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*Scooter*

OOpps, suppose to have been a new thread.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry for you its a sad day when they go and you just feel distraught.Words cant heal the pain but i wish you well.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Simply sending thoughts on this anniversary x


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this until today. Hunter and KayCee were adorable babies that grew into beautiful Goldens. I know how much you miss them. I hope your memories of them helped to soften the sadness of the day.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sure they are celebrating big-time at the Bridge. RIP dear Hunter & Kaycee

Love the pic in the playpen! I bet you had your hand full with two!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Its very clear from your post how much you loved your boy and girl. Sending you strength. Love the pic of them in the pool.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Anniversaries are so sad and both your babies were taken much too young. I hope those happy memories you have bring you some comfort. They were beautiful pups and from your stories it is clear they were loved very much. Hugs to you.*


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm sure that Hunter and Kaycee would have celebrated their birthday in style at the bridge - and that the happy golden memories you have of them will help you through


----------

